# Chick 8 weeks old



## greggyboy12 (Jan 3, 2013)

I have a chick which I decided to hatch out in and incubator along with some others which had home but I decided to keep this one as it seemed week and ill but it made it. But it has now got it feathers which ate white with grey markings on wings and black on the neck but the problem I have is that I think it may be a male what do I do?


----------



## tinkestral (Jan 5, 2013)

Keeping more than one cockeral isn't a problem when you have the room. We lived on a farm and we had a very naughty polish bantam cockerel who had fun with all the hens , lots of chicks and a few cockerels. They were all free to roam and did happily all live together . 
If your limited on space may be keep him with one hen . 
And other options are the chop .. Sorry to say it. Cockerels are funny creatures who can live side by side . Good luck


----------

